# Gps????????????????



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i bought a 2005 honda rubican with GPS..i didn't get a book with it. does anyone have one that can explian how to use it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I went to the Honda site. I looked around and it looks like you can view the manual here for your particular model.

http://powersports.honda.com/the_ride/rider_education/?Resource=Videos%2C+Manuals+%26+Games#manuals

Good luck

John


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks john ...i never thought of that:help:


----------

